

A three-person startup with 0 revenue is better than Goldman Sachs - rxin
http://adgrok.com/why-founding-a-three-person-startup-with-zero-revenue-is-better-than-working-for-goldman-sachs

======
ctkrohn
Substitute "two person" for "three person," and "JPM" for "Goldman Sachs," and
you have my story. My experience wasn't nearly as negative as his was, and my
role was slightly different: I was a trader, not a quant. But the startup life
sure beats Wall Street, hands down.

